# waiting for lock on

## koala_c

Гуглил по этому поводу но советы не помогли. Пробовал удалять файл блокировки - но он создается заново. 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 9) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

 * waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/.qt-core-4.6.3.portage_lockfile

 ...
```

Заранее благодарен за ответы.

----------

## NerZhul

То, что создается при емердже - это нормально, это ставится защелка. У тебя точно параллельно никакой сборки не идет?

----------

## koala_c

Нет, даже перезагружал систему и сразу устанавливал пакет. Но тоже самое.

----------

## NerZhul

попробуй все защелки побить 

```

find /var/tmp/portage/ | grep portage_lockfile

```

----------

## koala_c

Удалил все защелки, но они опять появляются.

----------

## koala_c

Нашел решение, может кому то понадобится. В файле make.conf добавляем строку:

```
FEATURES="-distlocks"
```

----------

